# Question about vaccinated/unvaccinated dogs being together



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My sister has an 8 year old female Golden who I'm certain is not up to date on her vac's and quite possibly her rabies also. I intervened on 'Sandy's' behalf years ago and for doing so, my sister did not speak to me for nearly a year. I love my sister and do not want risk alienating myself from her again, so other than mentioning vac's and the necessity, I've not pushed it any further. I've not allowed Ike to be around Sandy for this reason. 

My question is this...Since Ike is up to date on his vac's what danger is an unvaccinated dog to him? Sandy is not exhibiting any signs of illness.

I've been spending much time at my sister's lately, taking care of my neice and her new baby and I've felt guilty leaving Ike home. I'd like to take him over with me, if it's safe. 

Thanks In Advance...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Vaccines do not guarantee complete protection from a disease or immunity, they just give the body the ability to recognize something and hopefully fight it/build immunity.
If she has not had any shots I’m not sure I would risk it…but others might know better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will sometimes board dogs who are not up to date on vaccinations (except rabies) with a letter from the vet stating the medical reason that the dog cannot be immunized. It is NOT a threat to the other dogs here, who are fully vaccinated.
HOWEVER
you might want to casually mention the huge legal implications of having a dog that is not vaccinated for rabies. If the dog scratches someone with her nails (say, jumping up and happy, etc) the dog can be quarantined. Rabies can be transmitted thru a toenail scratch as well as thru a bite.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was thinking about the legal consequences too, but am leery to bring it up to her. I guess I'll continue to leave Ike home...I just hate to do it. He's used to having a stay at home mommie.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not so concerned unless the dog has been exposed to another dog that is actively ill with a contagious virus, as long as the dog has been vaccinated in the past. I was very surprised years ago to see how high immunities were to different viruses once a dog _has _been vaccinated, even if not current. I did titres, and because of this, no longer vaccinate annually, and rarely at all after the age of 5 (other than rabies, as required by law).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I truly wouldn't worry about Ike.
I'd be worried that your sister is opening herself up to a lot of heartache as well as potential legal issues if the rabies vaccination isn't kept current, as PG said, as required by law.
I no longer vaccinate my 11-1/2 or 12-1/2 year olds for anything except rabies and bordetella, and I run a boarding kennel for pete's sake!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys...I feel better. No, Sandy is not showing any signs of illness and did receive vac's in her early years. I'm assuming she's not current on Rabies, but not certain. I asked my niece this yesterday but she didn't know. My sister lives within a whirwind and some things get let go. Sadly, it's been Sandy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Thanks guys...I feel better. No, Sandy is not showing any signs of illness and did receive vac's in her early years. I'm assuming she's not current on Rabies, but not certain. I asked my niece this yesterday but she didn't know. My sister lives within a whirwind and some things get let go. Sadly, it's been Sandy.


If her vaccinations are not done, then she's most likely not on heartworm prevention, which would be MORE of a concern for me. IMO, she should have a rabies (needs one to be licensed, anyway) and a HW test and prevention started.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I was concerned about this this week.

As you know I am looking after my friends puppy. But I have to go to Brazil to find a new home, so I will have to board them.

I spoke to the owner of the boarding facility and explained that although I knew the puppy was up to date on his vaccinations, I don't have his certs.

He said that they would still take the dog as long as it was perfectly healthy, as he was not a risk to any the other dogs only himself if he hasn't been vaccinated.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> If her vaccinations are not done, then she's most likely not on heartworm prevention, which would be MORE of a concern for me. IMO, she should have a rabies (needs one to be licensed, anyway) and a HW test and prevention started.


No, I'm sure she's not. I know what she needs and would be willing to take her and have them done myself...but this is what caused our estrangement before. I don't want to risk it again. Sad too, Sandy is a total love bug. She adores people and will lay at their feet and expose her belly asking for a rub. I don't know why my sister is so lax about Sandy, she was not with her previous dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> No, I'm sure she's not. I know what she needs and would be willing to take her and have them done myself...but this is what caused our estrangement before. I don't want to risk it again. Sad too, Sandy is a total love bug. She adores people and will lay at their feet and expose her belly asking for a rub. I don't know why my sister is so lax about Sandy, she was not with her previous dogs.


Can it be broached that you love Sandy, and so does Ike, and you'd love to bring him so they can play, but because there are concerns about heartworm in your area, you want to make sure that they are BOTH protected, and that you know how busy she is so would like to take her to the vet with you when you take ke and that way they are both on the same schedule, which would make it easy for you AND your sister. Maybe you could tell her, too, that you don't want this to EVER be a reason for you to argue, but that because you are nutty about the dogs, you are happy to do it. (This puts the onus on you and should lighten it up...)

Good luck!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might ask if Sandy can come over for a sleepover and then take her to get her shots. She will be at your house overnight so you can watch her. That way you would make sure she is protected. 
We just had a rabies scare in our area because a rabid bat was found, so they are warning people to get their vaccines. Maybe that might be a way. 
Good luck, I know how hard it is when it is family.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I appreciate the advice. I was over my sister's again today. Sandy did have the tell-tale oily spots from her flea/tick preventative. That was very heartening to see! I will find the nerve to approach the topic with her, but right now we're having a mini crisis and the timing is not good. My sister is overly sensitive and reads something negative into everything, so I must tread lightly. 

Sneaking Sandy in for vac's wouldn't work, I don't think my Vet would go along. I'm sure they'd want proof that she had not been vac'd.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

checking her vaccination status is pretty easy.
Check your PMs


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

*Vaccinated dog is vaccinated so no worries*

If their vaccinated, why be worried about a non vaccinated dog.
Same with children, if the children are vaccinated, then why do they care if others are not vaccinated.

The healthiest 15 yo Golden Retriever in a dog walking group has never been vaccinated. No cancer, no health problems, no allergies, no hot spots, no torn knees, no bad hips. Much healthier then all the younger vaccinated dogs. He is a more vital. The difference is health on both the outside and the inside. Don't we want vital healthy animals? Many articles below to help inform...

DogsNaturallyMagazine.com sign up for their free enewsletter

Why I don't Vaccinate My Dogs At All - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Vital Animal § The Natural Path - Unconventional Wisdom For Naturally Healthy Animals by Veterinarian sign up for free enewsletter

NaturalRearing.com ~ Rabies: The Big Scam

Education - Rabies Challenge Fund

Long Living Pets - Long Living Pets 

When it Comes to Vaccinating Your Pet Less is More

Vaccine warfare! Texas carpet-bombs 7,000 square miles with air-dropped rabies vaccines - NaturalNews.com

many many more but I don't have time to write them all but if you love your pets, then you should start learning the truth about health.


----------

